# Dog's Days of Summer request



## FFFinalFurryFF (Apr 13, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone had all of the dog's days of summer comic by blotch....

I'm REALLY cheap and don't really want to fork out the cash :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*

NSFW! http://gbatman.org/s/bd3f5f17398hufijkhahano3832789327fdb3474897489uojkkjkj8789
 
/Thread.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*

Yes, I have them. In paper format and they're all in a card-backed envelope to stop the pages getting bent.

You can have the lot for the price of postage.


----------



## Corto (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Scotty1700 said:


> NSFW! http://g.pugs.org/s/bd3f5f15hahano78943hhj38sjhagje3a2a1d-73444-33778yujhghj788
> 
> /Thread.


I really really really don't want to click this link so I'll just ask, is this illegaly uploading a product that is sold in paperback or a webcomic?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Corto said:


> I really really really don't want to click this link so I'll just ask, is this illegaly uploading a product that is sold in paperback or a webcomic?



Illegal. He asked for it and he said he was a cheapo so I did him a favor....yeah, it's hosted on a bad site too. Talk about cocks all over the walls >.>


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Scotty1700 said:


> Illegal. He asked for it and he said he was a cheapo so I did him a favor....yeah, it's hosted on a bad site too. Talk about cocks all over the walls >.>



that was illegal? seems pretty fair to me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*

Terrible comic, and the sig/avatar of the OP is also from a terrible comic.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Heckler & Koch said:


> Terrible comic, and the sig/avatar of the OP is also from a terrible comic.



hm, do you happen to have any favorite comics, or do you read them?


----------



## Corto (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Scotty1700 said:


> Illegal. He asked for it and he said he was a cheapo so I did him a favor....yeah, it's hosted on a bad site too. Talk about cocks all over the walls >.>


Really? You're not being sarcastic? Sometimes it's so hard to tell over the internet.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Corto said:


> Really? You're not being sarcastic? Sometimes it's so hard to tell over the internet.



i don't think he is...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Aslekel said:


> hm, do you happen to have any favorite comics, or do you read them?


I wish, I've been trying to find a decent furry comic forever.

From what I can tell, only 3 genres of furry comics exist:



Gay slice of life/drama, with sex
Badly written fantasy comic, with sex
Bad furry jokes, with sex


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I wish, I've been trying to find a decent furry comic forever.
> 
> From what I can tell, only 3 genres of furry comics exist:
> 
> ...



hm, that sucks...
if only they would make a few action comics with furries.
that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*

No, I'm serious. It IS illegal. There's such a thing called copyrights....


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*

Basically a comic with nice drawings and a lot of bad fag jokes. :V
And dog dicks.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Aslekel said:


> hm, that sucks...
> if only they would make a few action comics with furries.
> that would be pretty cool.


I'd like to see some sort of post-apocalyptic kinda setting for a furry comic. If it was well written and not filled with over a billion sex scenes, it could be good. I had a dream like that one time that was badass.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Scotty1700 said:


> No, I'm serious. It IS illegal. There's such a thing called copyrights....



oh, i thought that site owned the rights to having it.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd like to see some sort of post-apocalyptic kinda setting for a furry comic. If it was well written and not filled with over a billion sex scenes, it could be good. I had a dream like that one time that was badass.



sounds like a good idea. if i was good enough at drawing i might actually try something like that.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd like to see some sort of post-apocalyptic kinda setting for a furry comic. If it was well written and not filled with over a billion sex scenes, it could be good. I had a dream like that one time that was badass.



I wanted to something like that...just action, a little romance (No secks)....and some space stuff...
But I do not have the patience.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Aslekel said:


> oh, i thought that site owned the rights to having it.



Wow, that's near disgracing the artists. Why on god's earth would blotch sell a porn site the rights to such a masterpiece......

Yeah, a post apocalyptic scene would be pretty sweet. OOOH I know, have the protagonist be a mutation between a human and a fox! Name him Scotty and have him fuck everything to make an army of horny ninja-minions to take over what's left of the world!


----------



## Corto (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Scotty1700 said:


> No, I'm serious. It IS illegal. There's such a thing called copyrights....


Oh ok then, thanks for being honest.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I wanted to something like that...just action, a little romance (No secks)....and some space stuff...
> But I do not have the patience.



ditto.



Scotty1700 said:


> Wow, that's near disgracing the artists. Why on god's earth would blotch sell a porn site the rights to such a masterpiece......
> 
> Yeah, a post apocalyptic scene would be pretty sweet. OOOH I know, have the protagonist be a mutation between a human and a fox! Name him Scotty and have him fuck everything to make an army of horny ninja-minions to take over what's left of the world!



sorry, that's just what i thought.

lol, nice idea.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Corto said:


> Oh ok then, thanks for being honest.



Yup.


----------



## darzoz (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



Aslekel said:


> hm, that sucks...
> if only they would make a few action comics with furries.
> that would be pretty cool.


 Well, isn't Exterminatus Now kinde of furry? And it's action/comedy probably more comedy though... Hmm....


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Dog's Days of Summer*



darzoz said:


> Well, isn't Exterminatus Now kinde of furry? And it's action/comedy probably more comedy though... Hmm....



i don't believe i have heard of it before. sounds nice though.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2010)

Damnit now I wish I could draw so I could make a not-shitty comic.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Stop stealing my ideas you bastards.


----------



## Aslekel (Apr 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Damnit now I wish I could draw so I could make a not-shitty comic.



heh, just take a little time to practice. before you know it, you'll be amazing at drawing anything you put your mind to.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 13, 2010)

Aslekel said:


> heh, just take a little time to practice. before you know it, you'll be amazing at drawing anything you put your mind to.



This is my plan.

I have an idea, I have characters, plots, settings story and everything. But no artist to draw. So I'm learning to do it myself. Occasionally I draw a page, but it's still not good enough.

One day.


----------

